# GT #65: Golden State Warriors (40-23) @ Phoenix Suns (42-22) - 3/13



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Golden State Warriors (39-23) vs Phoenix Suns (41-22) * 


*When: Thursday, 10:30EST/7:30PST/4:30EET

TV:







* 


*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal *

*Warriors Projected Starters:*







































*[PG] Baron Davis [SG] Monta Ellis [SF] Mickael Pietrus [PF] Stephen Jackson [C] Andris Biedrins * 



* <a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=GS-PHX.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/GS-PHX.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=PHX-GS.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/PHX-GS.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a> *



<a href="http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/v/2005960383249243588"><img border="0" src="http://aycu18.webshots.com/image/46857/2005960383249243588_rs.jpg" alt="Free Image Hosting at allyoucanupload.com"/></a>
*Suns have been placed on...OH****...*​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #65: Golden State Warriors (39-23) @ Phoenix Suns (42-22) - 3/13*

Diss man... You are just str8 up the best game thread creator on this forum, lol. Absolutely love the pic you put instead of the warning meter, LOL ^_^

This'll be an interesting game to say the least simply because Baron Davis usually has his way against whoever guards him and they as a whole just seem to match up well with this slower Suns team. Nonetheless, if the Suns come out with that fire they've shown the past 2 games, then they should be able to enforce their will and win the game. Just feed Shaq the friggin ball and slow them down a bit, haha ^_^

P.S. to Diss: Duuuude... I've tried repping you on multiple occasions now in different threads, however the forum has decided to be retarded and say I should spread reputation around before giving it to you, even though I have given rep to quite a number of posters already >_> Well guess it's the thought that counts, you know? Lol ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: GT #65: Golden State Warriors (39-23) @ Phoenix Suns (42-22) - 3/13*

lol nah, I'm not the best. I might just keep throwing up images instead of an advisory now. Seuss made that crappy one. I can't use it. Oh, the rep, it's fine, don't worry about it haha. 

Our saving grace might be them coming off a back to back lol. And I'm not so sure how long Shaq will be able to stay on the court. Warriors are ridiculous. Suns also better not turn it over, like they had prior to last 2 games cuz they thrive off of it and make you pay. I watched em play the Magic on TV the other day and they only shot 35% or something but those turnovers killed Orlando.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: GT #65: Golden State Warriors (39-23) @ Phoenix Suns (42-22) - 3/13*

Amare can have a huge game if he gets a lot of touches and... this is the first time I can remember saying this but... if we beat the Warriors, it will be on the offensive glass.

Wait, what? Where am I? Oh right. It should also be noted that it will be much easier to force Biedrins and the 

All in all, no one on the Warriors can really guard Amare. Biedrins has consistently done a bad job against him, and if they put Al Harrington or Stephen Jackson on him... well... yeah.

Also: Monta Ellis needs to be guarded by Raja or Grant at all times. Leandro can't guard him and Nash *definitely* can't guard him. D'Antoni should trot out DJ for stretches of the game to guard Baron, kind of like he did a couple times with Marcus Banks. (When he thought the game was out of reach so he figured "Hey, I might as well get that defensive point guard who can actually guard big strong point guards out there." I'll note that Marcus Banks shut down Baron Davis for the end of the 3rd quarter and the entire 4th quarter... and I think DJ can do the same. It's unlikely that D'Antoni will figure on it as a good idea... but... let's all hope he wakes up a little.)

Should be a fun game, at least. Nearly all Warriors games are.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #65: Golden State Warriors (39-23) @ Phoenix Suns (42-22) - 3/13*

This is the game I was waiting to see the Suns play in after the Shaq trade. Everyone knows that Golden State LOVES to run up and down the court, all night long. Will Shaq hold up? It should be a hell of a game. I don't know how the Suns backcourt is going to handle Ellis/Baron, but I have no idea how the Warriors frontcourt is going to handle Shaq/Amare.

Should be fun.

Oh, and to MeirToTheWise, you can just rep me since you need to spread some around. 

And Diss, I've never commented on your game threads here on this forum, but they are definitely very amusing. Good ****.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: GT #65: Golden State Warriors (39-23) @ Phoenix Suns (42-22) - 3/13*

Tricky team to play against, these Warriors. As usual, the problem is defense. But then they'll have trouble defending against us also. So this has signs of turning into a track meet. In the past, this wouldn't have been a problem. With our new line up though, I don't think we're clicking on all cyclinders yet. I think this is why we haven't beat any fast-paced high-scoring teams yet since Shaq arrived. We're definitely improving though and the Grizzlies game was a good warm-up.

I'm very interested to see how our defense will work. Baron will have a monster game with Nash guarding him. But maybe it'll be more difficult for Baron to drive to the hoop with both Shaq and Amare in there. On the other hand, maybe he'll manage to get our bigs into to early foul trouble.

I think we should just forget about Baron and focus our energy on limiting the production of the other 4 players on the floor. If our offense is clicking though, then let's run with these guys and not bother too much with defense. Whoever scores more points wins. That's what D'Antoni's going to do anyway.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: GT #65: Golden State Warriors (39-23) @ Phoenix Suns (42-22) - 3/13*

The Suns have made a nice habit of losing to teams that are good so I'm not overly optimistic.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: GT #65: Golden State Warriors (39-23) @ Phoenix Suns (42-22) - 3/13*

The suns need to play defense and work with shaq/amare to win this game. We wont win if it gets to basicly a shootaround run and gun game, we just wont. They are more athetlic, and they have way more shooters/slashers not to mention they have a nice chemistry going on at this time. Ofc their main threat is their insane backcourt duo of davis/ellis, but we should also keep an eye on the other guys or they will jack the open 3s. Basicly everyone on their team can hit 3s(outside biedrins)...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: GT #65: Golden State Warriors (39-23) @ Phoenix Suns (42-22) - 3/13*

Another interesting game against a team full of athletes who will run and gun the hell out of us and chuck up those 3's. 
Monta will probably go off this game, like he did last game.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT #65: Golden State Warriors (39-23) @ Phoenix Suns (42-22) - 3/13*

If we win this game, I'm renaming March to Shaqtober.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Warriors ended beating Toronto 117-106. They jumped out on em, but the Bosh-less Raps came back and took a lead in the 4th, just not enough. Very entertaining game. Davis and Ellis were ridiculous as always. Love watching that team play.

I also forgot, Pietrus has been starting for them. I don't know if they will continue it tomorrow, but I changed it earlier today.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Monta/B.Diddy/Sjax will kill us oldskool Suns style, like teh usual this year... 

Monta especially has been wicked sick lately. 
He's that lightning speed combo guard with a killer shot selection and balls out play on both ends that I always wanted Barbs to become *sigh*. 
(Sucks that this part didn't happen the other way around http://youtube.com/watch?v=gGZOK4tl8iI ) 

I don't like the way we matchup with these guys at all, so I don't expect the W. 
We just don't have an answer for their sick perimeter game (I mean at times these guys got 5 skillled athletes who can all knock down the threebie on the floor at the same time ) 
Baron also always D's up hardcore on Nashty 

But hey, we beat the Spurs, so anythings possible.

GO SUNS!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #65: Golden State Warriors (39-23) @ Phoenix Suns (42-22) - 3/13*



Basel57 said:


> Oh, and to MeirToTheWise, you can just rep me since you need to spread some around.


Yea b-b-but, but, but your a Lakers fan!! Ewww :dead:

Lol, btw just saw that you became a Comm. Mod. Congrats man ^_^

Oh, and apparently I must spread around more reputation before I give it you as well, rofl. I must have given some rep to you in an earlier thread somewhere along the line, haha.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

*Re: GT #65: Golden State Warriors (39-23) @ Phoenix Suns (42-22) - 3/13*



MeirToTheWise said:


> Diss man... You are just str8 up the best game thread creator on this forum, lol. Absolutely love the pic you put instead of the warning meter, LOL ^_^
> 
> This'll be an interesting game to say the least simply because Baron Davis usually has his way against whoever guards him and they as a whole just seem to match up well with this slower Suns team. Nonetheless, if the Suns come out with that fire they've shown the past 2 games, then they should be able to enforce their will and win the game. Just feed Shaq the friggin ball and slow them down a bit, haha ^_^
> 
> P.S. to Diss: Duuuude... I've tried repping you on multiple occasions now in different threads, however the forum has decided to be retarded and say I should spread reputation around before giving it to you, even though I have given rep to quite a number of posters already >_> Well guess it's the thought that counts, you know? Lol ^_^


I doubt they have as much luck penetrating with Shaq in the way.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

atmacfan said:


> Monta/B.Diddy/Sjax will kill us oldskool Suns style, like teh usual this year...
> 
> Monta especially has been wicked sick lately.
> He's that lightning speed combo guard with a killer shot selection and balls out play on both ends that I always wanted Barbs to become *sigh*.
> ...


We definitely have an answer, make their gaurds work to stay in front of ours on the offensive end. I don't understand why these guys can't hear what every analyst says to do against our gaurds not to think that they can use it against similar opponents.

They'll probably put Monta on Nash and BD on Barbosa/Bell, which is great for us because Monta will have to battle through about 20+ screens and picks throughout the game and follow Nash all over the court, I think that'll burn any kid out mentally let alone physically. Then having BD gaurd Barbosa you have a match up that you can get BD in foul trouble with, you can wear him out physically, make him chase into other guys, whatever.

If we have good ball movement and energy, and can get some good offensive efficiency over the course of teh game, we can take this by 10 or more.

The key to the game is *offensive efficiency*. If we can keep FG% above 46-47% we will probably win.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Warriors ended beating Toronto 117-106. They jumped out on em, but the Bosh-less Raps came back and took a lead in the 4th, just not enough. Very entertaining game. Davis and Ellis were ridiculous as always. Love watching that team play.
> 
> I also forgot, Pietrus has been starting for them. I don't know if they will continue it tomorrow, but I changed it earlier today.


INside scoring = warriors L


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

604flat_line said:


> INside scoring = warriors L


Thanks for clearing that for up me. 

Suns and Spurs have lost twice to this team along with 36 others, so obviously, it's not that easy.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

we cant commit turnovers in this game, cuz each turnover will result in a fastbreak.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I can't wait for this, it seems like it will be good.

But phoenix is having major troubles playing the fast break, so I don't see them winning it.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Thanks for clearing that for up me.
> 
> Suns and Spurs have lost twice to this team along with 36 others, so obviously, it's not that easy.


I would say its very simple-- out rebound them and shoot a high % from the floor, basically just hammer them inside with post ups and penetrations

Simple =/= easy, though.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> I can't wait for this, it seems like it will be good.
> 
> But phoenix is having major troubles playing the fast break, so I don't see them winning it.


Actually they haven't been having any problems really on the fast break, but hey, its not like I would talk about a team with someone who doesn't watch them. Just thought I'd correct you.

In case you were wondering, the problems for the Suns have been leaving guys on defense and scoring late in teh clock on offense


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

PPG: 106.5 110.2
OPP PPG: 106.9 102.9
FG%: .463 .494
OPP FG%: .462 .457
RPG: 41.4 40.5
OPP RPG: 46.4 42.8

because of these stats and our addition of shaq I think we take it (by about 6 or 8 pts)


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

wow, '**** you' 3 by nash


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Looks like it's another one of those "8 on 5" games. Yay.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Arclite said:


> Looks like it's another one of those "8 on 5" games. Yay.


I think one of the refs must believe he's a player or something.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I hate complaining about refs... but in this case it feels very appropriate. Very.

I feel like I'm being molested by the refs. It's not a comfortable feeling!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Hopefully we can keep Shaq in the game the 2nd half, we are letting their midgets kill us on the offensive boards. Kelenna Azubuike with 3 offensive boards in 9 minutes, that **** is not acceptable.

And give Amare the g'damn ball! He's 6-6 on two point shots, why are Raja Bell and Boris Diaw getting as many attempts as he is?! Make GS prove they can stop him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Meh. We'd be fine if we quit turning the ball over.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Of all the floppers, Baron Davis might be the most pathetic of them. You could tell from the overhead reply that Shaq DIDN'T even touch him, he just fell to the floor and stayed down there like someone took a baseball bat to his head. Seriously pathetic.


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MTdERYOtqsg&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MTdERYOtqsg&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Bad call on continuation for Amare. It benefited the Suns, but it still wasn't a good call.

All in all the reffing has been questionable.

Uh oh, Suns are making a run. 

I can't remember hearing the Suns crowd this loud in quite a while.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Oh my goodness, what a run. Amare is a freaking beast.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

FATALITY!!! GO SUNS!!

Amare is ****ing KILLING it right now!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns quit turning it over, feeding Amare, and are finally sizzling from 3 pt land.


93-79, We've scored 36 pts in this qrter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 95-84 at the end of 3.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

About time dantoni yells at some1 other than the refs... Diaw had that a long time coming. He needs to be sat on the bench, unfortunately the suns are forced to play him. There is no excuse for a turnover like that. 

edit: even with shaq in foul trouble dantoni benched him, where he should remain.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

ive never seen a clearer charge that wasnt called


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice shot by Bell. Just need to hang on a little longer.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

atmacfan said:


> About time dantoni yells at some1 other than the refs... Diaw had that a long time coming. He needs to be sat on the bench, unfortunately the suns are forced to play him. There is no excuse for a turnover like that.
> 
> edit: even with shaq in foul trouble dantoni benched him, where he should remain.


ok this post was a little premature on my part, diaw hasn't really played that bad I was just really pissed off at a couple of his decisions at the time.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Amare!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Great win.

36, 11, 4 and 4 for Amare. Dayum.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 123, Warriors 115*


Amare was a MONSTER tonight.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

We needed this one! Now we know we can win both slow physical games and fast-paced shootouts.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i was expecting amare or shaq to make the warriors play big men ball tonight.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

*IMPORTANT PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT*

Amare is not a well rounded basketball player. He relies on his athleticism to score which is all he can do. He is not smart with the ball or without it, can't shoot a jump shot consistently and can't play D.

That is all. Thanks for your time.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

solid win but GS nothing special. overall, the team is showing drastic chemistry improvement right now in all phases of the game. just keep that up and keep improving. every game is showing improvement right now. 

"training camp" as Nash said


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT #65: Golden State Warriors (39-23) @ Phoenix Suns (42-22) - 3/13*



IceMan23and3 said:


> If we win this game, I'm renaming March to Shaqtober.


Happy Shaqtober everyone.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

First major improvement in the team since Shaq joined the team: Diaw slammed the ball with authority!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

604flat_line said:


> *IMPORTANT PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT*
> 
> Amare is not a well rounded basketball player. He relies on his athleticism to score which is all he can do. He is not smart with the ball or without it, can't shoot a jump shot consistently and can't play D.
> 
> That is all. Thanks for your time.


Haha, I don't think anyone thinks that anymore. Well maybe the D part, but that's true sometimes.

The only weakness I see with him offensively is he wants to try to take smaller guys off the dribble going to the hoop, and you kind of just hold your breath because you KNOW they're going to flop. He also has a very high dribble so he's susceptible to guys reaching in and getting a piece of the ball.

I like the play we've run a few times each of the last couple games, where to initiate Amare's drive Nash comes over and picks his man. Running an iso for Amare and having him try take it to the hole when he's being guarded by a smaller guy (it was Jackson tonight) is not good offensive strategy from Mike D IMO.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I believe we have our confidence back. Obviously, we're still a work in progress. But I don't think we'll be fighting for our lives anymore but rather we'll be fighting for playoff position. 

Now, a question: Lakers @ Hornets, who do we want to win? Lakers win, we're further away from number the top spot but move half a game away from the Hornets. Hornets win, we're 2 games away from the top. With 17 games left, maybe it's not too critical yet?

On a side note, 1 through 7 are separated by only 3.5 games. That's just ridiculous!


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

I liked of the dish amare gave nash for the 3 at some point, and Id like to see more of that because as we all know Nash is a killer from the outside, and amare gets all the attention when he is working in the post wich makes the perfect situation for him to feed Nash.

And about the game, what an amazing 3rd quarter, the suns really took care of ball in that quarter taking the time to work offensivelly, and that was the big difference, overall the suns still commited a lot of turnovers in the game(16) so its something they should continue to improve.

Ps: Diaw can really upset me sometimes. After the Suns got that big lead he makes some stupid moves(sloppy and mostly LAZY), its like sometimes he needs someone to wake him up...


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

All Net said:


> I liked of the dish amare gave nash for the 3 at some point, and Id like to see more of that because as we all know Nash is a killer from the outside, and amare gets all the attention when he is working in the post wich makes the perfect situation for him to feed Nash.
> 
> And about the game, what an amazing 3rd quarter, the suns really took care of ball in that quarter taking the time to work offensivelly, and that was the big difference, overall the suns still commited a lot of turnovers in the game(16) so its something they should continue to improve.
> 
> Ps: Diaw can really upset me sometimes. After the Suns got that big lead he makes some stupid moves(sloppy and mostly LAZY), its like sometimes he needs someone to wake him up...


We should sign him for a 5 year deal with a team option *every year*. That way, every year is a contract year for him!

That would fix the problem. It probably would have fixed Tim Thomas' problem too.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Caught the game from the second-half on... Loved every minute of it, especially the FU 3s from Nash in that 15-3 spurt in the 3rd quarter ^_^ Btw, I was soooo happy and shocked when Diaw finally dunked it with authority that I had to do like a triple-take to make sure it was him, haha. Great win for the Suns but it will be meaningless if they choke up against the Kings >_> This team no longer has any excuses left if they lose to sub-500 and below teams, especially after what they've shown the past 3 games with the playoffs so near.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

You should really watch an archive of the game. First half was exciting, minus the turnovers.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> First major improvement in the team since Shaq joined the team: Diaw slammed the ball with authority!


Don't remember him posterizing dirk?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

How was Giricek? He only played 13 minutes but he made 2 of 3 threes. So hopefully he'll start to knock them down more consistently from now on. I guess his 30 minutes and 18 points against Memphis were a confidence builder.

I like how this team is slowly but surely coming together. Next up, the Kings. We can't afford any let downs now.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Aylwin said:


> Now, a question: Lakers @ Hornets, who do we want to win? Lakers win, we're further away from number the top spot but move half a game away from the Hornets. Hornets win, we're 2 games away from the top. With 17 games left, maybe it's not too critical yet?


hmm... that is a great question. I would say we want the hornets to win because I still feel we have a chance at catching the lakers. Not winning our division and being a 5-7 seed is kinda irrelavent because we'll still be on the road against a western power and right now its hard to tell who that will be (hopefully not SA). Winning the division would at least mean we can play at home (home court advantage) in the first round.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

we have a real legit chance at winning the division now with gasol out and lakers lose to the hornets.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

atmacfan said:


> Not winning our division and being a 5-7 seed is kinda irrelavent...


Good point. I forgot about the divisions. There's still many games left and with Gasol and maybe also David West out for a few games (man, tough break for the Lakers and Hornets) we have a good chance to creep up in the standings.

As for Houston, I've changed my mind. I don't want them to come back down to earth. At least not yet. I want them to keeping winning enough to win their division. Heck, if we can't make it back to the top spot then I sure don't mind if they do.

This year's playoff run is definitely one for the books.


----------

